# Devils Lake Ice Fishing About Over



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

It appears that ice fishing season is about over and it?s just about time to 
start breaking out the open water equipment. While there is still ice on the 
lake, anglers are reporting soft conditions especially along the shorelines 
and in shallower water areas. Extreme care is advised. For those itching for 
some open water fishing, most of the bridges around the lake now have open 
water and are fishable. A few anglers have been taking advantage of this and 
are reporting some fairly decent pike fishing, but not much yet for walleyes. 
But that should change as temps increase and the coulees open up. Looks like 
the perfect time to replace that line and get the tackle boxes organized 
before the open water season takes off. Good Luck & Good Fishing from us at 
Eds Bait Shop!!!


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

Say Ed's bait.. is there ever any clear or kinda clear water at Devil's Lake shortly after ice off?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

The water will be clear when there is no wind. DL is so shallow in most areas that it doesnt take much to muddy up, or stir up most of the areas west of Grahams Island. The main bay area is always clearer because it is deeper. Stay in the deep water and you'll have clear water. Fish are on the hunt when the waters dirty, I love mudlines on DL.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Does the fishing season for walleye and pike stay open through the spawning season??
Here in Manitoba it closes (except for trout) from April 1 - about May 15.

Just wondering....
Canuck


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

it varys but for most of the waters it's open year around


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

it doesnt vary, fishing on DL and ND is open year round


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

it does vary.. some areas close for certain times of the season
http://www.gf.nd.gov/regulations/fish/index.html#open


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

DL is open year round, but yeah, you are right, those other lakes or ponds have their own regs


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Broke out the longs rods yesterday. Ice is going fast! Got to see a 10lb eye get released for another day.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Gotta love releasing the big eyes, I wish they would put a slot on DL. Im tired of seeing 5 lb. plus fish in the cleaning houses. If its over 20" in my boat it goes back, I love people reactions


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

http://www.woodlandresort.com/livewebcams.htm

ICE is going fast with the rain!


----------

